# Reboot on svn  commit



## urlass (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm new here, hopefully I posted this in the correct forum.

I recently installed FreeBSD 7.0, and installed subversion using portinstall.  Everything works EXCEPT when I do "svn commit" which reboots my machine.  I don't even know where to look to figure out to troubleshoot this.  Can anyone help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Feb 24, 2009)

Check http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html (if it's indeed a kernel panic).


----------

